# M power steering pump



## Roger Lueth (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a rebuilt power steering pump for my IH M. It's an Eaton Char-Lynn pump. The "rollers " are chattering in it otherwise it seems fine. Does anyone sell a rebuild kit for these old pumps ? Thanks


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I personally don't know, but wanted to welcome ya to the forum anyhow. Somebody should be by after a while that could help.


----------



## Roger Lueth (Jul 25, 2009)

That's nice ! Thank you. Yea, hopefully somebody can help me with that pump problem. We've had an exceptionally cool summer here in N. Minn, has never hit 90 this summer. It's 57 this morning, great working weather. I'm just finishing up fencing 10 acres for a horse pasture. Have a great day.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Roger. Do you think any of these pumps may work on the link below:

http://secure.ssbtractor.com/cgi-bi...ctor_Parts&keywords=POWER STEERING PUMP&and=1

http://www.tractorbarn.net/international harvester.html

A little M info.:

http://www.vinsonfarm.net/farmall_m_sm.html


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roger Lueth _
> *That's nice ! Thank you. Yea, hopefully somebody can help me with that pump problem. We've had an exceptionally cool summer here in N. Minn, has never hit 90 this summer. It's 57 this morning, great working weather. I'm just finishing up fencing 10 acres for a horse pasture. Have a great day. *


I'd rather build fence in 60 to 80 degree, than the 90+ it's been around here!!


----------

